# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Πόσα ΑΡ υπάρχουν στο AWMN?

## Capvar

Ως καταμετρήσιμο ΑΡ είναι αυτό που δουλεύει 24/7 ,καλύπτει εξωτερικό χώρο με κεραία διαφορετική από τη δική του και εξυπηρετεί πελάτες (δεν είναι για ΒΒ). Όποιοι έχουν τέτοιο ΑΡ ας πουν τί συσκευή είναι ,ποιά περιοχή καλύπτουν και τη κεραία χρησιμοποιούν, οπότε να βγει πάνω κάτω μια πρόχειρη εικόνα ΑΡ κάλυψης της Αθήνας από το AWMN.

----------


## Capvar

Επειδή υπάρχουν κάτοχοι AP χωρίς χρόνο για το forum ας ανάφερει και όποιος γνωρίζει τα ΑΡ της περιοχής του αν δεν εμφανιστούν εδώ.

Αυτά που γνωρίζω εγώ είναι τα εξής:
Αιγάλεω:
Mpak 2 AP Grid 
Capvar 1 AP Echo
Spirosco 1 AP Omni
Grgs 1 AP Omni

Από pm του hobbit
Στα βριλήσσια και στην ευρύτερη περιοχή η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής... 

Βριλήσσια
Stardust 1 AP omni
Nikolas 1 AP sector 120 μοιρών
Johny 1 AP
Limah 1 AP

----------


## sotiris

απο Πευκη
SoTiRiS 1 AP omni
DiGi 1 AP omni

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Απο Γαλάτσι:

DiMiTRiS^^^ awmn-2125 
Pyros awmn-841 
Manolis awmn-1057. (off)

Συμπληρώνω και άλλα:

GoldenDragon awmn-1589
WaRhAwK awmn-3507
Diasnet awmn-2272
nkout awmn-6459

----------


## pavlidisd

*Πειραιάς*

Nasos-621 AP Omni
Papashark-405 AP Sector
Stelios-1540 AP Omni _(Υπο κατασκευή)_

----------


## koki

Αργυρούπολη και γύρω:

Ripper: 1 AP omni
Painter: 1 AP omni
MaxGraves: 1 AP omni, προσωρινά off
gpalik: 1 AP sector προς Σούρμενα

Digenis: 1 AP omni, Αγ.Δημήτριος κοντά Βουλιαγμένης

Α.Γλυφάδα/ Γλυφάδα:

cha0s: 1 AP omni
sinonick : 1 AP omni (χτίζεται αυτόν τον καιρό)
TNS: 1 AP omni 
calazar: 1 AP omni, ανενεργό τελευταία

ελπίζουμε και σε ΑΡ στην Κ.Γλυφάδα στον Viper.

ΥΓ. Τα έγραψα συγκεντρωτικά, παρακαλώ τους φίλτατους γείτονες να κάνουν τις παρατηρήσεις τους εδώ ή σε πμ, για να κάνω edit για τυχόν λάθη/παραλείψεις

----------


## Acinonyx

Ένα AP Κοντά στο σταθμό του ηλεκτρικού των Άνω Πατησίων και με κάλυψη 1 - 1,5km ακτινικά (omni).

Περιοχές:
Νέα Χαλκηδόνα
Άνω Πατησία (Τέρμα)
Τμημα περιοχής Νέων Φιλαδελφιων
Τμήμα περιοχής Αγ. Αναργύρων

----------


## nkladakis

Μαρούσι 1 ΑΡ apoikos
με sector καλύπτει Μαρούσι Χαλάνδρι

----------


## Pater_Familias

Νέα Σμύρνη
Pater_Familias ένα AP omni
Rallyeman aka Panther ένα AP omni

Παλαιό Φάληρο
Stevemad ένα AP omni

----------


## ice

Ηλιουπολη 

ICE : AP με ομνι

----------


## jabarlee

Ν.Ιωνία:

jabarlee (awmn-34), omni
bakolaz (awmn-37), omni

Αυτά που γράφουμε τώρα δε συνεπάγονται από το "Ενεργοί Ax& Bx Κόμβοι"  ::

----------


## xaotikos

E ναι, αλλά είναι μια πολύ καλή ιδέα να τα έχουμε κάπου μαζεμένα. Μετά από λίγο καιρό τα μαζεύει κάποιος και κάνει μια λίστα (όχι χάρτες κλπ, γιαυτό υπάρχουν οι nodedb) και αναφέρονται συνοπτικά και απλά που υπάρχουν APs.
Αυτά ενδιαφέρουν για αρχή όποιον ψάχνεται να συνδεθεί. Νέο ή παλιό, *γκουχ γκουχ* ονόματα δεν λέμε υπολείψεις δεν θίγουμε.

----------


## Silencer

Πικερμι:

Bug(awmn-2920): 1 ΑP με omni

----------


## ngia

τριγωνο Τουρκοβούνια - Λυκαβηττός - Ζωγράφου 
bliz, winner, john70, vardas, ngia

----------


## dti

Νέα Ιωνία

dti 

4 (...προς το παρόν) access points με 3 sectors και μία flat panel, καλύπτουν τις πιο κάτω περιοχές:
- Αλσούπολη 
- Χαλάνδρι (από το ύψος του Υγεία μέχρι Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο)
- Μαρούσι (Ν. Φιλοθέη, περιοχή Ψαλίδι, Σχολή ΣΕ.ΛΕ.ΤΕ.)
- Πεύκη (κυρίως Κάτω Πεύκη)
- Ν. Ηράκλειο (όλη την περιοχή δεξιά της Λ. Ηρακλείου)
- Ν. Ιωνία (από το Υδραγωγείο και δεξιά, το τέλος του Άλσους της Ν. Φιλαδέλφειας μέχρι τη Λ. Ηρακλείου, Καλογρέζα)
- Φιλοθέη (καλύπτονται οι τελευταίες βίλλες ψηλά στα Τουρκοβούνια)
- Γαλάτσι (όρια με Άλσος Βεΐκου)
- Καματερό (Γεροβουνό)

Παρέχεται ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στο awmn και στο internet. Αν περάσετε από τον κόμβο, μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε να συνδεθείτε από τις κοντινές πλατείες Αδριάνειου Υδραγωγείου (διασταύρωση Λ. Καποδιστρίου & Λ. Κύμης) & Φλέμινγκ (οδός Μηδείας).

----------


## Cha0s

> Αργυρούπολη και γύρω:
> 
> Ripper: 1 AP omni
> Painter: 1 AP omni
> MaxGraves: 1 AP omni, προσωρινά off
> gpalik: 1 AP sector προς Σούρμενα
> 
> Digenis: 1 AP omni, Αγ.Δημήτριος κοντά Βουλιαγμένης
> 
> ...


Ε όχι και Γλυφάδα!!!
Είμαι ο μόνος του Ελληνικού πλέον με το μόνο AP του AWMN στο Ελληνικό!
Αυτά πρέπει να επισημάνονται!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Άρτεμις (Λούτσα):

wireless.surfer

WRT54G - omni stella 7db

----------


## nantito

Περιστέρι: Koem 1 ΑΡ με omni , καλύπτει Περιστέρι, Πετρούπολη, Αγίους Αναργύρους κυρίως

Χαϊδάρι: Billgout 1 AP omni, καλύπτει όλη την δυτική (και όχι μόνο) Αθήνα  :: 

Καματερό - Γεροβουνό: Alexandros 1 AP omni, καλύπτει Καματερό, ίλιον, Πετρούπολη, Αγίους Αναργύρους

----------


## socrates

Παρακαλώ να γίνει υπόμνημα ώστε να είναι πάνω πάνω και να ενημερώνεται.

@Mernion! Θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να προστεθούν τα APs ως υπηρεσία του δικτύου και να μπουν στην βάση σου.

----------


## phronidis

awmn-533 Καισαριανή-Πανεπιστημιούπολη
συμπληρώνοντας το τρίγωνο vardas-ngia-john70-winner

----------


## sotiris

> Παρακαλώ να γίνει υπόμνημα ώστε να είναι πάνω πάνω και να ενημερώνεται.


Το εκανα.

----------


## Belibem

Εχω και εγώ ένα στην Ηλιουπολη, Αγια Μαρίνα. Παρέχεται και access στο internet αν και δοκιμαστικά τουλάχιστο σε αυτή τη φάση. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν αυτό το AP μπορεί να θα πρέπει να μπει ακόμα στη λίστα απο την αποψη απο την αποψη ότι ακόμα μας λείπει το link με το AWMN  ::  αλλα καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων το λινκ θα βγει μεχρι τη δευτέρα...
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9534

----------


## jungle traveller

mick flemm :: mni ap
Χαλανδρι,Μαρουσι και νομιζω Αγ.Παρασκευη 



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## pkou

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ. ΕΝΑ ΑΡ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΓΚΡΑΤΙ AWMN-1338 ΚΑΛΥΠΤΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΥΜΜΗΤΟ - ΒΥΡΩΝΑ

----------


## mojiro

...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Καλλιθέα Status
===========
Mew > cisco 340 + 8db omni
Dj-Blade > Netgear PCI + 5 db omni

TOP > wrt54-g + omni 8 db

----------


## SV1CIM

GFILL 1 AP Omni 
Ν.Κόσμος
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## PZACH

ap.pzach.awmn - node 1056 - Αγ. Βαρβάρα Π.Φαλήρου 
Στοιχεία
(Συνορςα Ν.Σμυρνης Π.Φαλήρου)
Κανάλι επομπής 13.
Ομνι 9DBi 
εκπομπή στα 10dbi
-( 2~5)DBi απόλειες .

----------


## vegos

> ap.pzach.awmn - node 1056 - Αγ. Βαρβάρα Π.Φαλήρου 
> Στοιχεία
> (Συνορςα Ν.Σμυρνης Π.Φαλήρου)
> Κανάλι επομπής 13.
> Ομνι 9DBi 
> εκπομπή στα 10dbi
> -( 2~5)DBi απόλειες .


Άσχετες ερωτήσεις: 
1. Εδώ και λίγες μέρες έχω εντοπίσει μια grid στην Αγ. Βαρβάρας (προς Αμφιθέας). Δικός σου client είναι;
2. Υπάρχουν 2 άνθρωποι κοντά στην πλατεία της Αγ. Βαρβάρας (πιο χαμηλά από την εκκλησία προς Αμφιθέας, γύρω στα 3-4 τετράγωνα). Ο ένας έχει εξοπλισμό. Να τους ρίξουμε πάνω σου;

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Agios Net(3546)
> στην πλατεια ελευθεριας στον κορυδαλλο με levelone omni δουλευει με wep
> και συντομα(ελπιζω μεχρι την κυριακη) θα ειναι και free αccess.


To παραπάνω δεν ισχύει ακόμα τα δικά του κάνει και δεν έχει σύνδεση με το AWMN.

ShadowCaster AWMN-1552AP με 8 db Omni ψηλά στον Κορυδαλλό.

----------


## jstiva

> *Πειραιάς*
> 
> Nasos-621 AP Omni
> Papashark-405 AP Sector
> Stelios-1540 AP Omni _(Υπο κατασκευή)_


Updated Info

1) Του Στέλιου 1540 παίζει κανονικότατα πλέον
2) προσθέστε και Jstiva(Star1) AWMN1653 με Omni 8 DB που καλύπτει περιοχή Βορειοδυτικά του Πειραιά - Κερατσίνι

----------


## mojiro

ενεργος απο σημερα και ο κομβος μου

mojiro (xplosiv)1832

37° 59' 8" , 23° 38' 22"
37,9857 , 23,6397

στον κορυδαλλό κοντα στο παλιο νεκροταφιο νεαπολεως

http://petzi.no-ip.com/mojiro.php

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... 832&zoom=8

----------


## acoul

> awmn-533 Καισαριανή-Πανεπιστημιούπολη
> συμπληρώνοντας το τρίγωνο vardas-ngia-john70-winner


awmn-3298 Στύλοι Ολυμπίου Διός, 

Hardware: wrap 
OS: Voyage Linux 
WiFi card: Senao/Prism 
Antenna: Omni 15,4dbi 
Services: Open Access to AWMN - dhcp service

----------


## special

awmn 3929 special,περιοχη χαιδαρι,linksys wrt 54 g,omni 8 dbi

----------


## vaggos13

#1084 στα Πατήσια για πελάτες ως 1,5 χλμ. απόσταση

----------


## sinonick

#1806 πλέον τρέχει πλήρως λειτουργικό access point. άμα μου βρείτε και καναν client καλά θα ήταν  :: 

άνω γλυφάδα (τερψιθέα)
επίσης clients από ελληνικό ευπρόσδεκτοι (καθώς ο cha0s δεν τρέχει ap)
και όσοι βρίσκονται αργυρούπολη (στα σύνορα με τερψιθέα, στο κολυμβητήριο εκεί γύρω) επίσης ευπρόσδεκτοι!

omni 12dBi (μην αρχίσετε  :: )
σε router-pc

----------


## B52

Περιστερι - awmn-ap-616 
με ισχυ 4mw μονο για κοντινους δηλαδη.

----------


## papashark

ωραίος ο βηταπενηνταδύος  ::

----------


## johnnie

Στο Πολύδροσο Αμαρουσίου άλλο ένα AP:

"awmn-1453AP" με Cisco 350AP και Cisco omnidirectional 12DBi

----------


## nikpet

Ίλιον (σύνορα με Πετρούπολη) _Nikpet # 1397_
_Dlink 900+ + omni 12db_

essid: awmn-1397

Πετρούπολη ( Αγ. Τριάδα) _Ataraxos # 1401_

_senao 2511 + panel_ (δε θυμάμαι πόσα db  ::  )

essid: awmn_ataraxos_1401

----------


## Cha0s

Να ενημερώσω ότι εγώ το έχω κατεβάσει το AP μου εδώ και μήνες και έχω μόνο bb-links.

Λειτουργεί τώρα AP στην περιοχή της Γλυφάδας #3512 στον κόμβο του αδερφού μου.

----------


## maxfuels

Για σημειώστε και εμάς ...

ESSID : ( AWMN #4002 )
1 Ap και 2 BB links με Β52 και Tlogik

----------


## spirosco

Δισδυαστατος χαρτης (βασισμενος στο nagios) με την *θεωρητικη καλυψη* των awmn ap's.
Δεν εχουν ληφθει υποψη οι γεωγραφικοι παραγοντες και ο τυπος της πολυκατευθυντικης κεραιας.
Η καλυψη που φαινεται στον χαρτη ανα ap ειναι περιπου 1.5km.
Η πραγματικη καλυψη φυσικα διαφερει ανα περιπτωση.
Επισης τα ap's βασισθηκαν απο αυτο το topic και απ'οτι εχει παρει το ματι μου γενικοτερα.

----------


## SV1EOD

Να προσθέσω και εγώ το δικό μου.(λειτουργεί αρκετούς μήνες τώρα  ::   ::  )

SV1EOD
Netgear 311
omni 8 dbi

Καλύπτει το Ντράφι και τις γύρω περιοχές. Τουλάχιστον όπου υπάρχει οπτική επαφή λόγω των λόφων και βουνών.

----------


## calda

απο χτες και εγω
(αναρωτιέμαι αν κρατάει λογαριασμό κανείς)

awmn-383
αμπελόκηποι

----------


## Cha0s

65 αν μέτρησα σωστά  ::

----------


## dti

> απο χτες και εγω
> (αναρωτιέμαι αν κρατάει λογαριασμό κανείς)
> 
> awmn-383
> αμπελόκηποι


Με ποιό κόμβο έχεις bb link;

----------


## aangelis

> Δισδυαστατος χαρτης (βασισμενος στο nagios) με την *θεωρητικη καλυψη* των awmn ap's.
> Δεν εχουν ληφθει υποψη οι γεωγραφικοι παραγοντες και ο τυπος της πολυκατευθυντικης κεραιας.
> Η καλυψη που φαινεται στον χαρτη ανα ap ειναι περιπου 1.5km.
> Η πραγματικη καλυψη φυσικα διαφερει ανα περιπτωση.
> Επισης τα ap's βασισθηκαν απο αυτο το topic και απ'οτι εχει παρει το ματι μου γενικοτερα.


Στον χάρτη δεν εχει σημειωθεί το AP του SV1GFT #4263.  ::

----------


## jabarlee

AP (χωρίς clients ακόμα) έχει και ο Δερμάνης (#931)

----------


## calda

dti, είμαι client στο ΑP του Vigor (awmn-2366)

προσπάθησα να κανω update και το entry μου στο nodedb αλλά δεν θέλει να αλλάξει. Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω τώρα. 
-done

----------


## Vigor

Ας δηλώσω και εγώ το AP μου:

*D-link DWL-900AP+* rev.C2 with Acinonyx's 3.06 mod 6 firwmare

*Comet GP-24-3 15.4 dBi* Super High Quality & High-Performance Omnidirectional Antenna with a 3 degree down tilt

Λειτουργεί στην περιοχή των Αμπελοκήπων με κάλυψη στις εγγύς περιοχές.

----------


## climber

*awmn-2523 στον Βύρωνα*

----------


## Top_Gun

Και το δικό μου 

awmn-3749 στην Κηφισσια

και του [email protected](Μπαμπη)
awmn-2117 στην Ν.Ερυθραια

----------


## Capvar

Το δικό μου awmn-276-xt0-pmtoconnect στο Αιγάλεω (#276)
Καλύπτει σε πολύ χαμηλή ισχύ την περιοχή από την Αγία Τριάδα προς Ιερά Οδό (μέχρι Επιδαύρου)

----------


## aprin

Επειδή δε βρήκα ανάλογο τοπικ,*πόσοι είμαστε* στο AWMN?Είδα στο wind ότι υπάρχουν 996 ενεργοί κόμβοι.Είναι μόνο τόσοι ή υπάρχουν και αδήλωτοι?Πότε θα κάνουμε απογραφή;;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Επειδή δε βρήκα ανάλογο τοπικ,*πόσοι είμαστε* στο AWMN?Είδα στο wind ότι υπάρχουν 996 ενεργοί κόμβοι.Είναι μόνο τόσοι ή υπάρχουν και αδήλωτοι?Πότε θα κάνουμε απογραφή;;;;


αυτή είναι η απογραφή, υπάρχουν και αδήλωτοι
239BB με AP, 
137BB χωρίς AP,
620clients (περίπου 5/AP)

εσύ αργείς, πέρνα να σου δώσω ένα feeder να τελειώνουμε..

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

awmn-1589-ap

γαλατσι απ + omni ρε τομαρια γαλατσιωτες με ξεχασατε?

----------


## jungle traveller

ap με essid awmn-1431 Στην περιοχη χαλανδριου.

----------


## tse0123

ssid: awmn-3166_AP, Νεάπολη - Εξάρχεια.

----------


## akis-man

Ap στο Μαρούσι με ssid:Awmn-1702
Pacific wireless 12db omni,netgear Ma311

----------


## anman

Υπάρχει άλλο ένα στο Αιγάλεω

anman -->AP με omni

----------


## sv1gfu

Νικαια:

Awmn_4272 (SV1GFU) AP
Awmn_7603 (SV1AIZ) AP

----------


## dti

Και η παραλία Μαρκόπουλου Ωρωπού καλύπτεται από το ap με ssid awmn-21  ::

----------


## AV

AV #4391 στο Χολαργό 8 dbi omni

----------


## viper7gr

Πειραιας 
viper7gr
awmn-3451AP

----------


## sokratisg

*Καλλιθέα:*

essid: "*awmn-4016-sokratisg-AP*"
channel: 5 (2432MHz)

Interface: Level1 WNC-0300 (Atheros5212)
Antenna: Omnidirectional 6dBi (προσφορά του Mix::Radio  ::   ::  )

----------


## igna

Igna από ιλιον 

essid awmn-6985-igna
channel 4 (2427)

toshiba wrc-1000 (open wrt)
Antenna omni 8dbi

----------


## Montechristos

Openhaimer Περιστέρι.
SSID awmn-3990-AP

----------


## gvaf

Αμπελοκηποι

SSID:awmn-4097-AP

Sector/channel 10

----------


## freenet

Ζωγράφου ΑΡ με ομνι 12dBi pacific wireless και senao minipci

----------


## machine22

Καλό θα ήταν να ανανεωθεί το πρώτο post με συγκεντρωτική λίστα των AP

----------


## stelios #1540

N.erithrea 

awmn-8505

Stelios 1540

----------


## acoul

Το θέμα δεν είναι πόσα αλλά ποιά είναι 24x7 ... !!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Το θέμα δεν είναι πόσα αλλά ποιά είναι 24x7 ... !!


Γιατί υπάρχει κόμβος που δεν παίζει 24/7; (εννοείται χωρίς αναπάντεχες διακοπές από κάποια βλάβη)

----------


## RpMz

Κερατέα Αττικής
SSID: AP-awmn8602
Channel: 1
Dlink 900AP+ & Omni 15dbi

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Το θέμα δεν είναι πόσα αλλά ποιά είναι 24x7 ... !! 
> 
> 
> Γιατί υπάρχει κόμβος που δεν παίζει 24/7; (εννοείται χωρίς αναπάντεχες διακοπές από κάποια βλάβη)


Ο δικός μου...
παίζει 8/21...
καθότι η συλλογική σύμβαση εργασίας δεν επιτρέπει εργασία πέραν 8 ωρών

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άλλο 1 Access Point στο Γουδί:
godim : awmn-3200
με omni solwise 8 db.

----------


## NovemberQ

Άλλο 1 Access Point στού Ζωγράφου...
SSID: awmn-2628-AP
με omni handmade ~7 dbi.

----------


## johns

awmn - 6980 -AP 
omni handmade eviawind ~ 12db
Κόμβος eviawind #6980 N. Hράκλειο

----------


## lakis

awmn-8221 AP- titanas
ID 8221 Αγιος Δημήτριος
ΑΡ σε B στο στους 2447 GHz.
Εκπέμπει με κεραία Sector 12dB Ferimex προς Λυκαβηττό υπό γωνία 30 μοιρών εκατέρωθεν.

----------


## sinonick

> Τιτανας ID 8221 Αγιος Δημήτριος
> ΑΡ σε *Α* στο κανάλι 9 στους *2452*GHz.


κάτι έχεις μπερδέψει...
είτε σε Α (802.11a) θα είναι το AP
είτε στους 2452*M*hz (και όχι Ghz)

----------

